# I've noticed a resemblance between two pieces.



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

i am posting this really just out of interest, not trying to go and point fingers . there are two pieces, one by takemitsu, and the other stravinsky. takemitsu's requiem and stravinsky's concerto in d (not to be mistaken for his violin concerto in d).

here are links to both if you would like to hear:

requiem for string orchestra:





concerto in d:





the similarities come off to me in terms of harmonic content and general 'flow(?)'. i know takemitsu was a fan of stravinsky, and stravinsky loved his takemitsu's requiem when he heard it by mistake. anyway, after listening to both pieces a lot, especially the concerto, i thought it was interesting to notice the similarities.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the observation.  Much appreciation.


----------

